# Selling tivo bolt 4tuner with lifetime and 2 minis



## Ortmanc (Feb 26, 2015)

Selling my 4 tuner bolt with lifetime service and two Gen 2 (a93000) minis 
$300 shipped anywhere.
Message for details.


----------



## Ortmanc (Feb 26, 2015)

Will consider selling the Bolt seperate For a good deal!


----------



## Ortmanc (Feb 26, 2015)

Sold!


----------

